# Young teenager wanting to be a chef



## youngchef11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am only 14, but I want to be a chef, I have decided.

I have cooked loads of 3 course meals for family and friends and stuff and they have all said it was resteraunt quality. I did some souffles the other day and they were perfect, I also made my first risotto at 8 years old!

After my a levels I want to go to catering college and get my diplomas and qualifications.

Then try and get out there and get a job in a resteraunt or hotel!


----------



## table4two (Aug 21, 2011)

I would suggest getting a job in a kitchen as soon as you turn 16. A lot of culinary schools require that you have experience in the field before they will accept you. Its good that you seem to have such a passion for food. Don't stop cooking and good luck!


----------



## youngchef11 (Aug 21, 2011)

My parents are now coming round to the idea. They just say do what you want to do! Which is really good actually. My Dad is a really good home cook too and my Mum likes cooking too which is good.

I am just trying to keep on improving, inventing new dishes and stuff


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Good for you!

I'm sure that there are catering courses at many of the local FE colleges in Wiltshire.  Perhaps you should contact them to check out exactly what courses are on offer.

I lived in Wiltshire for a few years, many years ago.  I loved it and still have friends who live there!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck to you.  It looks like you already have some great cooking skills.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Rock on! Keep on going!! And might I add... in addition to creating new dishes... be sure to try to replicate the classics to really nail down the techniques. And don't forget to read, read, read!

Keep going!


----------



## youngchef11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! after I have been to catering college what is the route I should take?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

That must depend on the course you take - and how you then feel. Many FE colleges help with stagiere at restaurants. I'd wait and see what the college recommends.

After all, if you're 14 and you will still be taking A levels, you've got 4 more years at secondary school before you will even START your culinary training - unless, as someone suggested, you find a kitchen job in a local establishment after you are 16./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## youngchef11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeh I was just wondering!

Whenever there is a birthday or anniversary or occasion I always cook a big meal, and this also improves me, I also cook most nights for our family too.


----------

